# Multi Location Traceroute Project



## NodeBytes (May 28, 2013)

I was thinking it would be cool to build a website where you could run a traceroute from multiple locations at once. Specifically, it would be cool to be able to run one from multiple vps providers all on one page/website.

I could host a few locations on my own vps, however I would want more locations than I currently have.

Any thoughts? Anybody willing to host/sponsor a node?


----------



## Pmadd (May 28, 2013)

Sure, I've got an old neosurge Chicago vps that I could donate.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 28, 2013)

@Pmadd - Awesome. Thanks!

Anyone else interested?


----------



## nunim (May 28, 2013)

There's already some projects like this, like lowendping, i added that functionality to my looking-glass software, but it's hard to compete with already established networks that have 50+ pops to ping/route from.

Checkout: http://lowendping.nikkii.us/


----------



## Damian (May 28, 2013)

We'll volunteer nodes.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 28, 2013)

@nunim - True, however I would really like to build this for the vpsboard community and aim it towards people who want to look at VPS providers networks.

@Damian - Awesome. Thank You!


----------



## ihatetonyy (May 28, 2013)

I can throw in a few. I've got.. a lot.. so what locations do you need covered?


----------



## NodeBytes (May 28, 2013)

So far we have - 

IPXCore - AIS Lightwave (San Diego)

IPXCore - ColoCrossing Buffalo

RamNode - The Westin Building (Seattle)

Wholesale Internet - Kansas City, MO

NeoSurge - Chicago

These are for sure. More pending. 

@ihatetonyy - What/where can you offer?


----------



## KuJoe (May 29, 2013)

I'll offer 2 VPSs in Tampa and Denver.


----------



## ihatetonyy (May 29, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> @ihatetonyy - What/where can you offer?


CVPS/Hostigation/BlueVM Los Angeles/QuadraNET

CVPS Chicago/ColoCrossing

QuickPacket Las Vegas

NodeDeploy Phoenix

URPad Dallas/ColoCrossing

Catalyst Dallas/Incero

NodeDeploy Atlanta

24KHost South Bend

EOReality NYC/Ubiquity

NodeDeploy Frankfurt

Prometeus Milan


----------



## wlanboy (May 29, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> @nunim - True, however I would really like to build this for the vpsboard community and aim it towards people who want to look at VPS providers networks.
> 
> @Damian - Awesome. Thank You!


Maybe we can create something new: http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/410-coding-contest-community-driven-pingtraceroute-project for the vpsBoard community.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 29, 2013)

@wlanboy - Just posted on that thread. Yes, maybe we should merge these 2 threads and flush out the idea better.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 29, 2013)

@ihatetonyy - I am interested in

CVPS/Hostigation/BlueVM Los Angeles/QuadraNET

CVPS Chicago/ColoCrossing

QuickPacket Las Vegas

NodeDeploy Atlanta

24KHost South Bend

NodeDeploy Frankfurt

Prometeus Milan

@KuJoe - Awesome, thank you!


----------



## rds100 (May 29, 2013)

There is already similar site - www.just-traceroute.com

But it doesn't seem to work very well.

Maybe you can just use the looking glasses that the providers have, run the traceroutes through there and pipe the results to your own aggregation page.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 29, 2013)

@rds100 - I've thought about doing that, I just think it could end up being more work to do that. I don't want to write scripts to parse each separate looking glass. Plus a universalized theme/code base would be really nice.

Edit: They don't offer a wide variety of locations on just-traceroute.com. This is aimed towards VPS hosting customers who want to thoroughly check the network of the hosts.


----------



## ihatetonyy (May 29, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> @ihatetonyy - I am interested in
> 
> CVPS/Hostigation/BlueVM Los Angeles/QuadraNET
> 
> ...


OK. What do they need to run?


----------



## NodeBytes (May 29, 2013)

A webserver that supports php is really the only requirement at this point. Eventually it may require some form of database, but I'm trying to stay away from caching too much information.


----------



## ihatetonyy (May 29, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> A webserver that supports php is really the only requirement at this point. Eventually it may require some form of database, but I'm trying to stay away from caching too much information.


Sounds good. If you get something going with Python, that'd be awesome too, if only because they're all already running Cent with Python.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 29, 2013)

Cool. I'll work on the code and work on setting up/testing it in the next couple days. Hopefully by Friday I can do a soft launch.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 29, 2013)

What other features would you like to see in this?


----------

